# He Reigns Mon Ark project



## He Reigns (May 3, 2014)

Just got home from picking up a new project. I needed a boat upgrade for the waters I fish in. My old 13 foot valco was not getting it done anymore. I found this wonderful site and have gleaned much information off of it. So this will be my Log of the process to come. The valco had a 18 horse prop and did not work well because of underwater obstacles. Several props and sheer pins have done it in. This new to me boat will be a Outboad jet or a Jet Jon. Not sure yet. Will post more pictures later. For now a nighttime teaser. He Reigns......


----------



## He Reigns (May 3, 2014)

A couple pictures after a short story, the boat is a 1980 16/44 Mon Ark, the PO bought this boat in 1982 and put a 50 prop force motor on it. He ran that motor and boat for 32 years until this winter the motor cracked a head while duck hunting. After that he desired to get a bigger boat for his grandchildren to go with him. I found this on craigslist with marginal pictures, made arrangement to see it and jumped on the opportunity as soon as I seen it. The OP took very good care of this boat, it shows its age some but you can tell it was never abused. Original paint, other then the drivers pad all the vinyl is original, the trolling motor is old and needs replaced. Now I have to decide, outboard jet or PWC inboard jet. A few pics.....


----------



## He Reigns (May 3, 2014)




----------



## He Reigns (May 3, 2014)




----------



## He Reigns (May 3, 2014)




----------



## He Reigns (May 3, 2014)

So there is my start, not exactly sure what direction I am heading with it other than toward the river. First project at hand is scrounging up some type of motor and pump. I can weld mild steel but NOT aluminum (no spool or tig). I do have a fabrication background so nothing is out of reach. Questions and Comment are always welcome!!!


----------



## mphelle (May 4, 2014)

Hard to beat a well executed inboard jet but then an outboard jet is much easier and will give you more room in the boat. If you want to try a objet on it and are around Missouri, I've got a Yam 50/35 I need to water test.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 4, 2014)

Personally I'd drop a 'whatever' brand small outboard on it to get it in the water while you find parts for the swap. Either O/b or I/B.

Pick up a spool gun and a power supply that will drive it. Mine is a Miller 210 with a 3035 spool gun. Find parts and start figuring where everything is going to go. The work is pretty straight forward but you will spend more time thinking about what you are doing than actually doing it. Mine turned out well, read the build thread if you want some insight on what's ahead.


----------



## He Reigns (May 4, 2014)

Ranchero50, not sure a welder is going to happen. I would love it, but probably not. I have seen every build here and on any other web forum, and all youtube vids that have anything to do with a PWC motor and pump installed in a hull. Love your boat!!! 

We did take the Mon Ark up to lake today with no motor other then the trolling motor. It almost was a disaster, the trolling motor is shot. I had to hard wire the motor for either full speed or off, Its toast. It did get us off the dock and down a bit to throw anchor and fish with spinners for some nice trout. Caught four nice fish, so not a total loss. It was more a figure out trip, the things I figured out....the front seat needs to move forward, more then likely on a bigger front deck, the back seat is in a decent position but need raised, again on a raised deck. The side storage box needs to go away and be replaced with a pedestal seat. 

We may not have went very far but learned a lot about where things need to be. After 4 hours on the water I pulled the plug and got about a pint of water. So she is fairly water tight. Over all a good trip, learned some things and caught some fish......now to find some propulsion.


----------



## bnt5 (May 4, 2014)

Congrats on the boat find! Wish my craigslist was that productive!  looking forward to watching the progess


----------



## He Reigns (May 7, 2014)

A couple updates, the caps were missing off the bearing buddies so I cleaned up the outsides and installed new caps. I will tear them apart and inspect at a later date. I ran into an acquaintance who had an old boat he ran a couple years ago. He said the motor stuck in gear and he parked it. He thought it may have been the gear control cable., either way he said he will bring the whole boat to my house at the end of the week and I can have the motor and controls. If I get it running good and am happy I owe him a couple hundred dollars. It's a 55 hp evinrude with a prop. I know what you are thinking, this is the jet boat forum, so bear with me, this boat will have a jet eventually. Just having a prop motor will give me access to 50% of what we can fish. Plus I could sell the motor to help fund a jet later. I have a family get together Saturday and it mother's day on Sunday so I'll work on it when I can. Hoping the old boy pulls through with that motor.


----------



## Canoeman (May 8, 2014)

You could always convert the Rude 55 to a jet.. 35 hp at the pump would scoot that thing..


----------



## He Reigns (May 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351662#p351662 said:


> Canoeman » 08 May 2014, 06:49[/url]"]You could always convert the Rude 55 to a jet.. 35 hp at the pump would scoot that thing..



I agree in that this would be the most logical solution except from what I have been told this motor requires a "L" pump. This is a rare pump in my neck of the woods, I called everyone within 200 miles and no one had a used pump. No worries though, a solution will present itself sooner or later.


----------



## Canoeman (May 8, 2014)

Good attitude!!

And yes keep looking on craigslist etc and one will pop up i bet.

From 1968 - 1988 15" used L60/C and the 20" used L60L/LC
From 1989 - 2005 20" only listed as L60L-89 or L60CL-89


good luck!


----------



## He Reigns (May 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351694#p351694 said:


> Canoeman » 08 May 2014, 11:01[/url]"]Good attitude!!
> 
> And yes keep looking on craigslist etc and one will pop up i bet.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the pump info!!! If anyone runs into one please send me a contact for it. I talked with the gentleman today, he said he will have the boat at my house tomorrow. I wonder if my wife would come out to the shop so we could enjoy mothers day together? Joking......well maybe?


----------



## He Reigns (May 10, 2014)

So I got the donor boat last night. It ends up being a 1978 55 hp evinrude. The shifting cable was broke. So I though I had it made, I was wrong. No matter what I tried the lower unit was stuck in gear. I dropped the lower unit and start disassembly to run into this. Top bearing is toast, no oil in the unit at all. I guess I will tear it apart and see how much damage was done and make a decision if it is worth it to fix it. Right now would be a good time to find a jet pump to put on this motor!!! Beside that the top end looks good.


----------



## He Reigns (May 10, 2014)




----------



## He Reigns (May 11, 2014)

Guess which way I'm trying to go. More details later.


----------



## He Reigns (May 11, 2014)

So thumbing through Craig's list I run into this. After a brief conversation I bought it really cheap. It seems to have a broken reed. I hoping for the best scenario. It's a 3 cylinder 750 with about 80 horse power. It does have a revearse and in over all shape look fairly clean. I will dig into it a bit deeper this week. Unfortunately this will be a cut and paste on the hull as I don't have a way to weld aluminium. Stay tuned.......


----------



## He Reigns (May 13, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## He Reigns (May 13, 2014)

Finally getting some time to work on the jet ski, when the carbs were off you could feel the missing reed valve. Took off the intake tonight and pulled them out. Numerous chipped corners in addition to the missing one. New set should be here in a couple days. Plan is to get the jet ski running good before she goes under the knife.


----------



## He Reigns (May 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW0a9LoJEB0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Please remember I am not a camera man. Jet Jon part one!!!


----------



## bnt5 (May 14, 2014)

Just watched video, looks like you have your ducks in a row! I don't see the exhaust routing as a difficult project, it looks to be easily routed to the stern, since you will have a lot more room than the original jetski had width wise. Fiberglass patch the hole and move one. In a 16' boat, 6" becomes a big deal out on the water. I would also remove the splash well (the double transom part) on the rear of your boat to allow for your decking to be placed over the engine compartment it was just there originally to keep backwash from entering the cockpit of the boat.

I was in the same boat (or jetski) as you a couple of weeks ago, I have a Kawasaki 1995 750 STS (bought for $100  ) that I completely went through. Cleaned entire engine from top to bottom, checked compression (150 psi thank God) rebuilt carbs and installed new gaskets on reed valves. I also removed the oil pump and went to premix just on the off-chance it goes out. It runs like a champ, well when I get the impeller replaced it will run good.

Now that I know we have a similar engine cc I am very interested to see how it pushes that 16 footer around, my guess is that the stock impeller will be a little weak on the low end especially getting the hull to plane quickly, of course that is easily remedied once the build is complete. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## He Reigns (May 14, 2014)

Bill, anxiously awaiting your pictures! My boat is probably on the hefty side for 16 footers. I will be ripping up the floor and tearing out the water logged foam. From what I can find the hull weight was about 450 lbs but I have no idea what that weight included, interior, seats? So it may be a little slow to get out of the hole. I will be glad just to get it on a plane at first. Fine tuning will be later. My transom leans in at the bottom so that is going to limit how the pump box is placed through it as well. When I get the jet ski hull cut out and placed next to the transom it will probably answer a lot of questions. Can anyone recommend what tpi to use for a sawzall blade to cut fiberglass. I was thinking a bi metal blade.


----------



## bnt5 (May 15, 2014)

I think a bi-metal blade would be fine. Diablo makes a great demo blade called the demo-demon, that's generally my go to blade for most projects non-metal.


----------



## Steven3 (May 16, 2014)

When we cut our ski hull we used a cordless skill saw with a rip blade nothing fine tooth at all. We just took our time while cutting that way it didn't delaminate the fiberglass. We ended up with clean cuts just fiberglass dust everywhere.


----------



## sulfurburner (May 16, 2014)

I just finished cutting mine apart a couple weeks ago. I used wood, bi-metal, and demo blades and I think for me the wood blade cut the fastest for long runs, but the finer blades are better for trying to shape the final product. whatever you go with I would suggest jeans and long sleeves and whatever you do make sure you have at least a dust mask and goggles.


----------



## He Reigns (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for your input everyone, I have several different blades laying around. I should be cutting this weekend if the jet ski checks out ok motor wise.


----------



## bnt5 (May 16, 2014)

I would suggest outside in the wind! Nothing like fine fiberglass particles embedded in the skin....Ahhhhhh, good times!


----------



## He Reigns (May 16, 2014)

Woo Hoo, put the new reeds in jet ski and got her running with a bit of encouragement. Water seperator was missing a few pieces so I had to bypass it and a bit of confusion as to where some hoses went. I did not tear it apart, the carbs were removed when I bought it. But in the end it all worked out. Primed with weed eater gas a couple times and vroom. Throttle responce seemed fine. Only ran it a few seconds as I did not have water running to it. Overall it is close enough for me, sawzall coming out tomorrow!!!


----------



## PSG-1 (May 17, 2014)

For cutting fiberglass, use some blue painter's tape to keep the gel coat from splitting, and use a fine TPI blade for your saw, like a bi-metal blade.

If you don't already have a mechanic's repair manual for that jet ski, you should get one, it will help tremendously.


----------



## He Reigns (May 17, 2014)

I will make sure the final cuts are nice and pretty. I found a maintenance manual online the day I bought it. Very useful tool!


----------



## bnt5 (May 17, 2014)

Manuals are very handy, but the handiest tool of all is masking tape. I used it to mark all hoses, electrical wires and nuts bolts etc with exact locations since the manual can be a little shady when it comes to electrical locations. I can't stress this enough, I completely tore my jetski apart and over a series of only days I forgot where a few wire connections went, kinda easy to do since it looked like a spaghetti noodle factory inside the hull  . Good luck!


----------



## He Reigns (May 17, 2014)

Worked 8 hours straight on the project today, got a lot done. Cut top half of jet ski off and removed and labeled hoses and wires. Removed motor, gas tank, oil tank and battery. Then we cut it down to size.

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400383324346.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400383369886.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400383447745.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400383483515.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## He Reigns (May 17, 2014)

Then we went to the boat, removed side storage and drivers seat/storage to make room to tear up floor. Removed the floor to reveal nice dry foam and the 3 support ribs that had to be cut out of the way. Set what was left of the jet ski in the back area and took measurement. We made some lines on the exterior of the boat hull and plan on cutting it tomorrow. I'm tired, got nicks and cuts and have little pieces of fiberglass itching me all over. Great day!!!
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400383954991.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400383997881.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400384038291.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400384063336.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400384096478.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## He Reigns (May 18, 2014)

Some interesting points... to top off a great day working on the boat the little lady fried a bunch of crappie fillets, perfect dinner for the day. The splash well was interesting, it supported the transom and took a lot longer then I expected to remove. You can see I ended up leaving in the corners for now. Once I get a final height for the back deck/engine cover I will decide what to do with them. The 3 support ribs took a lot longer then expected as well. It was hard to get the right angle and not cut through the hull. I used a sawzall and should have used the angle grinder with cut off blades, but I was out of cut off blades. For record, I have about 20 hours research and 10 hours work time in this project so far. Good research will cut down work time. 

I was wondering what others have used for adhesive/caulking to mate the fiberglass hull to the aluminum hull. It was recommended to me to use the stuff made to put in car windshields.


----------



## He Reigns (May 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS1Ipd-gaX4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Part two of my video series for the jet Jon


----------



## PSG-1 (May 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352629#p352629 said:


> He Reigns » Today, 00:21[/url]"] Good research will cut down work time.



OUTSTANDING COMMENT! And so true! I call it the rule of 7P, where *P*roper *P*rior *P*lanning *P*revents *P*iss *P*oor *P*erformance :mrgreen: 

Seriously, though, I ended up spending a LOT more time on my first time around with the installation of the 2 stroke engine, pump, and components than I did the second time with the 4 stroke. Part of it was from lack of experience the first time, but part of it was just guess-timating stuff, then having to go back and do it again or modify it to get it right.


----------



## bnt5 (May 18, 2014)

Way to go! Looking good. I chopped up my hull today as well, started after church and got done before supper...not too bad, all I need is a boat.. :roll: 

For bonding the two surfaces you can use a variety of adhesives, if you want non permanent use permatex utra black rtv silicone, it bonds very well and is impervious to water, oil and gas. If you want that hull to be there till the good Lord comes back then use 3M 5200 Marine adhesive that stuff is STRONG, like Godzilla Strong! I am guessing you are also using mechanical fasteners of some kind, so between those and the whatever adhesive you use it should be fine.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 18, 2014)

RTV Ultra Black is very good adhesive. It's what is used to seal removable pumps (like XL1200's) into PWC's and jet boats. 

As mentioned, 5200 is permanent. Once you put it together with this stuff, you won't be taking it apart ever again, and I do mean that in the most serious way! :shock: 

I'd run it with the RTV Ultra Black, as long as you're using some fasteners to hold it together, it should be more than adequate.


----------



## He Reigns (May 18, 2014)

I cut the boat hull and fit the jet ski hull today. My plan worked pretty good. My boat has formed front to back ribs, I think they are call strakes? Which gave me room in the front of the jet intake to make a small spoon. I worked it with a makeshift dolly and hammer. We wanted to completely bolt it together with sealant today but I did not have the correct length bolts. So we got all holes drilled and made the bottom support straps and lightly bolting it together with odds and end bolts. It went together great! The spoon runs into the jet intake nice and smooth, the only thing in the way now is the bottoms support straps. I will probably smooth this area out with fiberglass. I think I can have this running in the water this coming weekend.


----------



## He Reigns (May 18, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400471379002.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400471427760.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400471484350.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400471523168.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400471555463.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 19, 2014)

Looks good. Is that aluminum strapping from a rubber roof on the bottom?

My only concern is with the pump so far up in the hull you may have trouble ingesting air at speed. Hopefully the ski's bottom design will work as a spoon (install looks good in the pics).


----------



## He Reigns (May 19, 2014)

The flat stock is 1/8" x 1" I picked up at hardware store. The front part of the spoon looks like a spoon. That is what I hammered out. Then you hit the jet ski and it is more of a V with a flat area that loads the pump. The transition is really smooth other than the flat stock. I will test it like this and if the shape needs changed I will use the old street sign to do that. When I am content with the shape and function I will fiberglass overlay the whole area. I know the pictures suck. I will make sure to show that area in the next YouTube video.


----------



## He Reigns (May 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnGfh1dq1Z0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This video shows in detail what my spoon looks like. It is about 2" below the flat part of hull and about 1" below the strakes. I'll call this a mini spoon for now. I think in a perfect situation it needs to be wider and the jet ski V shape just in front of intake needs to be more round like a spoon.


----------



## bnt5 (May 20, 2014)

I agree with your proposal to run it first then see how bad she cavitates. I think the flat stock will induce turbulence into the intake, but without testing it who knows...you might be on to the perfect design. One thing I noticed on the ski hull, when you tighten down the inside edges to your stringers it might spread the engine mounts apart just enough to make it an absolute pain to install, so maybe just install engine temporarily when you fasten the fiberglass edges to the boat that way it can't spread out? Can't wait to hear how she runs!


----------



## He Reigns (May 20, 2014)

Bnt5, I understand what you are saying. I will keep it in mind. Did not get to work on it last night, I managed to buy all the hardware today at lunch time so I hope to have it permanently installed in the next couple days. For reference I now have 21 hours of research and 17 hours of work time into this project. The work time is with 2 people. If I was doing it by myself I would be over 30 hours.


----------



## He Reigns (May 20, 2014)

Some random pics, I pulled the impeller, its a stock Polaris with a couple small nicks, I'll file it to sharp when installing. I hit the area that it getting sealed together with wire brush on a grinder. I weighed the jet ski hull with the pump installed just to see, came out at 90 lbs.

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400636614066.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400636644283.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400636677704.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## He Reigns (May 24, 2014)

Got to work right after getting home. Used 1 inch aluminum angle iron to trim out the jet pump housing. Caulked it up good while doing it. Then we installed the motor. My buddy and I picked it up and set on the gunnel changed position to inside the boat and set it on mounts. We had to change some shims around to get the drive shaft perfectly centered for the impeller. Reinstalled the exhaust and started to place fuel and oil tanks in empty areas to see how it was all going to fit. The top of the expansion chamber is exactly even with the top of the gunnels. I managed to get a 48" x 48" piece of aluminum that will become the majority of the back deck. Tomorrow is framing and mounting controls.


----------



## He Reigns (May 24, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400904651237.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400904677726.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400904708970.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400904734926.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400904765816.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## PSG-1 (May 24, 2014)

Looking good! =D> 

Once you get the engine/pump installed, the rest of the project will be pretty easy, as it's just a matter of hooking up hoses, wires, and control cables. You may need to extend them. If so, be sure to use marine grade wiring, and use the heat-shrink splice connectors for your wiring, for best reliability. Teleflex CC633-series cables for the control cables, except for steering, that should be a CC6400 series, you really don't want to use the smaller 633-series for this. 

The engine and pump installation is the biggest PITA, and it's why when people ask me how much for a boat like mine.....I tell them that I would charge no less than $2000 to install an engine and pump (welded tunnel for bolt-up pump configuration) When people hear the price, they usually hang up, or they decide not to do it. Oh, well. I'm not in business to give my damn work away. Spoolguns don't run for free, and argon bottles don't fill themselves back up for free, either. 

Had one guy that didn't like my price, tell me that he'd found someone to do the whole thing for about 600 bucks. I've yet to see any youtube videos, or any internet postings about *THAT* particular boat!!! And we probably won't. Any welder who would take on that type of project for that price, is obviously working at crackhead rates, not AWS-certified welder rates. LOL


----------



## bnt5 (May 24, 2014)

Put it in the water already!!! The suspense is killing me! :lol: So far it's looking really good, I am now considering an aluminum build based on how yours' turns out. Just biding my time to snatch up the correct jon boat hull...so far it looks like $1500 is about what a decent hull and trailer are going for on CL. Maybe I'll get lucky and find one cheaper. Maybe I shouldn't be looking for a jon boat hull in the middle of fishing season......hahahaha


----------



## PSG-1 (May 24, 2014)

LOL!! Yeah, you will definitely find a better deal on a boat during the middle of winter. This time of year, the price doubles on boats people are trying to sell, at least, that's how it is around here.


----------



## He Reigns (May 24, 2014)

bnt5 said:


> Put it in the water already!!!
> 
> It will go to the water this weekend. I would splash it now but I kinda need controls. Some how vicegrips clamped on to ends of cables does not seem safe. As to your boat, don't be in a hurry, the right boat will come along eventually. In my area, flat bottoms prices stay high almost year around. In summer fisherman grab them up and in winter duck hunters grab them up. We have lots of rivers that you have to run flat bottoms with jet pumps. V hulls are cheap in winter.


----------



## He Reigns (May 25, 2014)

Well she is done enough to put in the water. Gas tank has good mount but need better bungee cord mounts, oil tank seems ok where it is mounted. The electronics box is about right. The battery is not in permanent location because I need longer cables, but its mounted to test run. The forward bulkhead is close to done. Steering is mounted. I still need to mount reverse lever, the choke cable, start switch. Everything is hooked to motor so I can use it. The things not mounted are laying on floor. Many hoses and wires need shortened. I'll try and do another video in the morning before going to church, after church she gets wet......hopefully only on the outside. 

For reference so far we have 29 hours of two guys working on it and 22 hours of research.


----------



## He Reigns (May 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhM_aAaMHso&feature=youtube_gdata_player

A little walk around that shows my progress. Hitting the water this afternoon!


----------



## He Reigns (May 25, 2014)

Well, not a perfect first outing. Learned a few things though. First off I have a decent leak somewhere, took on 5 gallons in 20 minutes. So that needs addressed. Secondly, it runs great for 20 seconds at a time full throttle then dies, I believe its a fuel deliver issue. I will replace the fuel filter and simplify the 5 hoses coming out of fuel tank. Thirdly, my gauge does not work. Pretty common for my jet ski, needs a fuse replaced. Over all it was a ok first outing, not long but learned a few things. We had it loaded to max with extra tools, batteries and what nots and we guessed 35 mph and I think it has more in it when running WITH fuel. I also has some cavitations issues. Those 2 flat stock bars on the spoon are coming off. Next test is Tuesday evening.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 25, 2014)

Outstanding! Don't be discouraged by a few bugs, as I think every one who has built a jet john had to go back and fine-tune something.....none of us got it exactly right on the first attempt, at least, I know I didn't. But the main thing is taking the initiative to put something like this together, and actually see it run, and the satisfaction that comes from that. 

I have no doubt that you'll get it fine tuned, and running like a champ, as it sounds like you're off to a good start, other than a few minor issues that are typical of these types of projects.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 25, 2014)

Ditto =D> 

You still have a lot of opportunity for dumb stuff to happen. #-o 

Didn't sink the boat and made it past 20mph is a huge achievement for the first time out.


----------



## He Reigns (May 26, 2014)

Thanx guys, it was not a total disaster. Like I said, I learned a few things which is valuable when trying to get a project completed. I was pleasantly surprised on how good the motor ran when it had fuel. I believe with less then an hours work she will be running pretty good. I am not concerned with the fuel issue or the leaking issue as those are easy to fix, I am more concerned with the cavitation issue as it will take more time to sort out, but will be fixed eventually.

Funny....after my brief test we grabbed my friends boat to go fishing, it developed a fuel issue as well. We think the fuel/oil pump need a rebuild. So after all of this boating we managed to get a little fishing in. Caught only one keeper bass and two smaller bass. Like I said, overall not a bad day!!!


----------



## bnt5 (May 26, 2014)

Well, that's a start! I would start by rebuilding carb and putting the jets back into oem stock position if they aren't already there. after carb rebuild I would clean out the gas tank and replace fuel filter like you mentioned. If that doesn't fix the issue then at least you know the simple things can be ruled out. Good luck on the next voyage! I am sure if you remove the metal bar stock in front of the intake, that will reduce a lot of the cavitation. As far as the leak goes just throw your fish into the back of the hull and call it a replenishing livewell....


----------



## He Reigns (May 27, 2014)

I put enough caulk on it today to save the titanic. I should not have anymore leaks. I trimmed the front aluminum flat bars that were on the spoon shorter. They now are to the side of spoon. Hopefully that will stop some of the cavitation. I removed fuel selector switch and eliminated the reserve. Now it has two lines to the tank rather than four. I also installed a new fuel filter. Then I went and worked on my friends boat. He had a minor issue that was a easy fix. So we took it out for a spin to check it and fished for bass for a bit. No bass but five channel cats from four to seven pounds.


----------



## He Reigns (May 27, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401163774319.jpg[/attachment]

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401163796952.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## He Reigns (May 27, 2014)

My son trying to hold up a five pounder that is flopping around.. He out fished us all, with three to his credit. 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401163873781.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## amk (May 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353402#p353402 said:


> PSG-1 » 24 May 2014, 06:50[/url]"]Looking good! =D>
> 
> Once you get the engine/pump installed, the rest of the project will be pretty easy, as it's just a matter of hooking up hoses, wires, and control cables. You may need to extend them. If so, be sure to use marine grade wiring, and use the heat-shrink splice connectors for your wiring, for best reliability. Teleflex CC633-series cables for the control cables, except for steering, that should be a CC6400 series, you really don't want to use the smaller 633-series for this.
> 
> ...




I cant believe people would think it would be cheaper. that's a lot of work.


----------



## bnt5 (May 27, 2014)

Inquiring minds want to know.....what's the prognosis? Does she run now or have you just ruined a perfectly good jet ski? :LOL2: 
I read in a previous post that you got that 16 footer up to 35mph? If that's the case I should be able to get upper 30's on a 14 footer! Was that number gps or guesstimate?


----------



## He Reigns (May 27, 2014)

She is going for test run #2 tonight. 35 mph was a guess. Tonight she will be clocked by GPS. Hopefully fuel and cavitation issue resolved.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353792#p353792 said:


> amk » Today, 16:40[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353402#p353402 said:
> ...




It really is. Most people do the cut-and-splice method, because it's MUCH less expensive than the welded method. Particularly if they don't have their own equipment and have to go to a welding shop to get it done. Most welding shops around here charge at least 60 dollars an hour. Then figure up the cost of materials such as aluminum plate, etc, along with everything else that goes into one of these builds, and it adds up real quick.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353807#p353807 said:


> He Reigns » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]She is going for test run #2 tonight. 35 mph was a guess. Tonight she will be clocked by GPS. Hopefully fuel and cavitation issue resolved.




Looking forward to hearing the results! 8)


----------



## He Reigns (May 27, 2014)

Test run #2 is a fail. It looks to be carburetor issues, I will tear them off in the next few days. I will say while making a speed run and all cylinders going good she was pulling hard, 25 mph, 26, 27,28, 29 and she cuts out. It still had a lot left in it. I'm thinking close to 40 if she ever runs right. Test run #3 will hopefully be this weekend.


----------



## bnt5 (May 28, 2014)

That's a big bummer...hopefully you have a rebuild kit on the way. I would also make sure the reed cage gaskets are sealed nice and tightly.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 28, 2014)

Make sure that the pulser hose is hooked between the fitting on the crankcase and the fuel pump. Also, make sure that the vent is letting air get in, but not out. You want some pressure to build up in the tank(s), as this also helps to feed fuel to the pump.

When you take the carbs apart, be sure to check the internal filters in those, as well.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 28, 2014)

Sounds like he needs to go through the carbs. Basic rebuild kit and replace the rubber hoses. Pulser line should be working as it does run at idle, just can't fuel enough at loaded speed. 

What carbs? If Mikuni's you can take them apart carefully and not ruin the rubber gaskets. Also make sure the hoses are routed correctly as I had issues with that.


----------



## He Reigns (May 28, 2014)

Everything listed above has been checked it correctly installed. When I work a problem I usually start at the source and work my way through the system. In this case I stared at the fuel tank and worked my way to the carbs. I did removed the Mikuni carbs and pulled the diaphragm covers, and diaphragms only to see grit in them. I plan to tear them appart and see what they reveal. If I can clean them up I will, if they need rebuild I will. I'm not the kind of guy to throw money at something unless it needs it.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 28, 2014)

Spend the money now, before you lean out a cylinder and roast the engine... Mikuni's are dead nuts simple to rebuild. Setting the pop off pressure was trickiest just making the little air pressure regulator setup to calibrate them. A couple cans of brake cleaner and some light oil for the gaskets when they are reassembled and it only takes a couple hours to get them cleaned up and set up. I think I had less than $60 in the kits for my two carbs. Money well spent as it's been hassle free since then.


----------



## He Reigns (May 28, 2014)

After looking in the carbs they were actually pretty clean. I took them all apart and cleaned them out with carb cleaner. I set the needles to factory specs. We took her out for a run and she ran ok. Not perfect yet with a little cutting out here and there. Now onto the electrical, New plugs will be here tomorrow. I will check the plug wires and a general inspection of all electrical components. The vid is me and my son, together we weigh 290 plus two batteries and tools, half a tank of gas. She was going 35 mph in the vid only running on 2 and 3/4 cylinders. Getting closer......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrIJjwN75_A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## He Reigns (May 28, 2014)

35 mph was by GPS. She still has a little more in her. I really need to get her running right so I can build the decks. It's kinda rough sitting on the 2x4.


----------



## bnt5 (May 28, 2014)

Looks like fun! Bet your boy is loving dads new cool boat  . I know my boys are excited for their first jetjon ride.... good luck on working the bugs out of the ski.


----------



## He Reigns (May 28, 2014)

Ugh, bad news. After checking the electrical system from top to bottom I did some looking, the back/pump cylinder was always given me problems. I decited to take a look. Not good. Remember I bought this jet ski not running, looks like it had a problem when I bought it......well 35 mph on a burnt up cylinder is not bad, she should go really good when fixed.

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401331200879.jpg[/attachment]

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401331225626.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Canoeman (May 29, 2014)

Ouch man.. sorry to hear it. 

Is the cylinder marred at all or can you do a light ball hone and be good to go? 

Looks like melt down from predetonation almost...


----------



## He Reigns (May 29, 2014)

Cylinder will not clean up with a light hone. It is scorred pretty good. I found a used cylinder, head and piston for it. I think I will go that route for now.


----------



## He Reigns (May 29, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401383737022.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## He Reigns (May 29, 2014)

This video shows the damage caused by what I think was a broken ring and a spoon update.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPI78TGZb3Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bnt5 (May 29, 2014)

That sucks about the burnt cylinder...have you considered dropping the oil pump and going premix to ensure proper oil/fuel mixture? Might be cheap insurance against future issues?


----------



## He Reigns (May 29, 2014)

bnt5 said:


> That sucks about the burnt cylinder...have you considered dropping the oil pump and going premix to ensure proper oil/fuel mixture? Might be cheap insurance against future issues?



Yes I have thought about it.  Part of me wants to, part of me does not.....still thinking about it.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 29, 2014)

Yeah, that would be a roasted cylinder from carb problems...

I watched your video. I wouldn't dump a lot of money into this engine. If you had metal bouncing around the top of the piston I will lay money some made it down to the bottom as well. Expect the crank bearing to poop once it's back together, it's just the course these things tend to run.

Check out SBT and start saving for a rebuilt long block.


----------



## He Reigns (May 29, 2014)

Thanx, for the info. I figured a 50/50 chance of bottom end problems. I will intall new piston, cylinder and head and run it. If there is a bottom end problem it won't take long to show up. I figured for $70.00 for the new parts it would be worth the chance.


----------



## bnt5 (May 29, 2014)

I pulled a perfectly good oil pump on the off chance she poops out, I have been running 2 stroke outboards for years and always mixed my oil so it wasn't that big of a deal for me. I wonder if that last cylinder got lean because of blockage in the oil line? Maybe a good idea, if you haven't already, to replace the oil lines with new clear ones so you can always keep an eye on them....depending on who you talk to, those oil pumps are either bullet proof or a ticking time bomb. You are probably better off keeping it since manufacturer thought it was a good idea in the first place. Nice buy on the cylinder parts btw, you might just get away with minimal wallet damage! 8) 


On a side note, I think your engine is bigger than mine even though they are the same cc's. Mine is twin carb 2 cylinder so I would assume it's pushing less horsepower at the pump. I didn't realize seadoo put that big of an engine in that small jetski, I bet that thing flew across the water...


----------



## He Reigns (May 29, 2014)

It's a 1994 Polaris slt 750 rated at 80 horse, not a seadoo. The oil lines are clear of obstructions, so I don't see a feed problem. Does not mean there isnt one though. I have toasted one other motor due to oil injection problems in the past. Premix may be the answer. I have some metal laying around I could make a blockoff plate out of. My biggest concern as Ranchero50 brought up is the bottom end.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 30, 2014)

I would also run a length of clear return hose to make sure your pump is pushing enough fuel through the carbs. I wonder how Polaris configured the fuel pump and lines? On my Seadoo the front carb has the pump and both carbs have a return line (T'd into one).

Pain in the butt to deal with but at least you haven't decked it over yet. That was one design requirement when I built mine (being able to work on it)


----------



## He Reigns (May 30, 2014)

I just purchased a better fuel pump and oil pump block off plate. With the new fuel pump, each carb will have a individual supply hose from the pump. With the old pump the carbs had one hose to feed them all. I decided to go pre mix so the oil pump is getting removed. Still hopeing the bottom end does not have damage but if it does all these upgrades can be used on New motor.


----------



## He Reigns (May 30, 2014)

All parts should be here next week. With any luck the next test run will be next weekend. That will give me time to work on decking .


----------



## bnt5 (May 31, 2014)

Not sure how Polaris does their engines but with mine,I was able to take off the carb intake manifold and the front stator cover then "hose" out the bottom end with kerosene to remove any junk that had accumulated down there. I didn't have any metal pieces to deal with but it definitely had gunk that washed out might be a good way to get rid of any shrapnel.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 2, 2014)

Out with the old and in with the......slightly used. Started to swap out parts tonight. I got the old piston removed and the new one installed. Grabbed the cylinder only to realise some nitwit did not order new gaskets. They are now ordered and I won't have the new fuel pump and oil pump block off plate untill end of week. So I took the time to remove intake and reed valves, cleaned them and reinstalled. This was only a precautionary measure to make sure there are not any vacuum leaks. I thought I would show a homebuilt wrist pin puller. A piece of all thread, couple nuts and a washer along with a big ol socket. Works great!!!
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401762511290.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401762541756.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 2, 2014)

Just because the boat is broken it does not mean the fishing stops, boys and I went out to catch some smallies from our favorite fishing from the bank spots. Final Talley was 2 at 15 inches, 2 at 14 inches and 1 at 13 inches with a bunch more that were to small. All is great!! A picture of yours truely with my 15 incher.

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401764342034.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## bnt5 (Jun 3, 2014)

Love the puller, that's great! =D> Nice smallie, good colors on him too. That's the main reason I am wanting a jetjon to hunt for my favorite fish the smallmouth. Speaking of which, looking at a 16' flat bottom jon tomorrow night!! Keeping my fingers crossed...so there might be a new thread on the board in the next couple of days.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 3, 2014)

Good luck on the boat, make sure it is the right one for you! A boat allows access one cannot get on the bank. It's nice to go out and fish all by ourselves. Plus we have so many rivers, the closest boat ramp is about 1/4 mile from house. I live on Idaho/Oregon border just above hells canyon. Which is were we are heading if I get the boat together this weekend. Crappie are starting to bite on brownlee reservoir.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 5, 2014)

Bnt5, whats the word on the boat?

Received and installed the oil pump block off plate. Pretty quick project with access to the motor. It would be a major pain if still in jet ski. Looks like New fuel pump and gaskets should be here today. I hope to have everything put back together tonight so I can run it tomorrow after work. IF all goes well we will be fishing Saturday, that a big IF though. I am still worried about the bottom end.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 7, 2014)

She is now running on 3 cylinders. Not real good though. I did not push it at all because I am using the old fuel pump. They sent the wrong one. For safety I backed the high speed jets out 2 full turns from factory settings and got a decent color on plugs. I will do more testing with new fuel pump.

Anyhow, this is what its all about, no keepers, 2 undersized small mouth. Still a great outing.
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1402113868587.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## bnt5 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well at least your are fishing...can't say the same around here. Mother nature uses the Ohio river valley as her sewer pipe and flushes everything through this area! (arrgghhh mud and high water)

Picking up boat today! It's going to be a project...definitely have some roadblocks ahead of me, but should be interesting. Look for new thread soon! 8)


----------



## bnt5 (Jun 11, 2014)

C'mon! We want UPDATES!!! How's it going?


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 11, 2014)

I have had no time to work on it. I plan on installing new fuel pump and getting the motor dialed in this weekend. Of course that means hitting the water, and why waist a trip in the boat, so fishing will be involved. Once I know the motor is good to go I will install the rear deck. It has been really nice working on the motor while it is very accessible. That's about it for now, many plans but no accomplishment.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 16, 2014)

Finally got some time to work on it. New fuel pump is in. We took it out for some high speed runs, 15 seconds wide open and hit the kill switch. took some plug readings and finally with some adjustments got decent color. I really need bigger jets as they are about 3 turns out past factory settings. It is running fairly decent, my boat is just heavy, with 440 lbs of people a bunch of fishing gear, 50 lbs of tools and 3/4 tank of gas it runs at 33 mph upstream and 37 mph downstream. Which is just fine for the water we run in, most of the time I will go slower. In the vid, I cut off on a small, skinny side water inlet. You can hear I am not full speed but on a plane. I tried to show a full speed test at the end but had weeds in the intake. Sorry for the noise, the camera is basically on top of the motor and I do not have a cover on it yet....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFyhBanMHrQ


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 16, 2014)

This video shows a flat out run, you can see some small chop in water. That size did not affect the boat, later we hit bigger chop and got a little cavitation. You can also hear the cavitation in the corners. The spoon needs some work. Now I know she runs alright I plan to build front and rear decks and fiberglass the rear part of bottom. She still takes on 2 to 3 gallons a hour. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrKCsxlJQAc


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 16, 2014)

And of course we did some fishing. I caught a 17 inch, 2 1/2 lbs and my oldest son got a 15 1/4 inch, 1 3/4 lbs small mouths, not to be outdone my youngest pulled in a 4 lbs channel cat. Overall it was a great day.

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1402967183444.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## bnt5 (Jun 16, 2014)

=D> =D> Way to go!! Looks great! Bet that was fun, what was your impression of the jetjon ride compared to a standard outboard? Looks like you ran through some shallow water where an outboard would have issues. How was the stick steering...any difficulties with hard turning or feedback?


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356046#p356046 said:


> bnt5 » 16 Jun 2014, 19:58[/url]"]=D> =D> Way to go!! Looks great! Bet that was fun, what was your impression of the jetjon ride compared to a standard outboard? Looks like you ran through some shallow water where an outboard would have issues. How was the stick steering...any difficulties with hard turning or feedback?



The ride is the same as any other flat bottom, on the rough side. The small inlet we ran through was shallow in spots, no way a prop would have made it without damage. The stick for the steering is half of the jet ski handle bars. It has no problem with leverage, if anything I may trim a few inches off of it. What was not show in the video was a few extreme sliding turns with a 180 in about 2 boat lengths, kids asked me not to do that again after water washed up over the front of boat. :shock: Feedback is fine, you move the stick and it turns, no slop or play, its almost instant. Only issue is cavitation in turns and chop. As it stands I am extremely pleased on how its turned out so far. I really need decks for fishing, they are next priority.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like it's turned out well. I love powerslides, especially when there's an audience.  Water over the bow is cool, especially when you time it right and it's a big splash.

It'll slow down a little bit with the decking, just don't go 2x4's and 3/4" plywood and you should be OK. Aluminum is well worth the money on a jet hull. Plus once the cover is on the motor won't be so deafening.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I will get half of the decking right, it will be 2x4's with aluminum street signs on it for now, I would love to have the frame aluminum as well, but the funds are not there. This thing is a flying turd anyhow, the hull weighs a lot compared to other boats the same size. I did put a micrometer on it when I cut the hole for jet pump. It measured .073.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 17, 2014)

I made some annotations in the video to show underwater obstacles. The water was pretty skinny in spots.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFyhBanMHrQ


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 25, 2014)

After a light examination of my trailer I determined the poor thing is done for. Many cracks in important places and overall in bad shape. If you look back to my first video you will see the friends boat I was getting the Johnson 55 horse from. I called him the other day to see what he wanted to do with that piece of junk sitting in my driveway. He said haul it to his house and would bring it to dump, the only thing he wanted was the rollers off the trailer. I asked if I could have the trailer and he said yes. So it has a nice 4"x4" frame and with a little welding for fenders and making some skids for the boat to sit on it will be a awesome trailer for the jet jon. It also has full size tires. So fenders, skids, lights and paint. I'm taking the boat to the dump tomorrow. I am humbled, answers will come to questions in time with patience. <o<


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 25, 2014)

I've taken a boat to the dump before, just make sure you have the ability to hold the boat to their loader as you pull out from under it (old junk rope). Rollers should make it pretty easy.

Make sure you grab all the stainless hardware out of the boat before taking it. That stuff is expensive and you'll use it on your hull.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 26, 2014)

Here she is in all her splendour!!! It is actually a solid trailer, the rust appears to be surface only, some work with the wire brush on the grinder will fix it. Went to dump and the operator grabbed the boat with the backhoe and pulled it off the trailer, then proceeded to smash it into pieces, kinda fun to watch.
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1403800218290.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1403800248080.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## bnt5 (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice free trailer! I have to do the same to my trailer, if you have a harbor freight nearby, they have a great LED trailer light kit that works perfectly on boat trailers and for cheap with a 20% coupon :wink:


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357280#p357280 said:


> bnt5 » 26 Jun 2014, 19:57[/url]"]Nice free trailer! I have to do the same to my trailer, if you have a harbor freight nearby, they have a great LED trailer light kit that works perfectly on boat trailers and for cheap with a 20% coupon :wink:



We have nothing nearby but rivers, lakes and mountains. If I want anything more than a basic nut and bolt I have to order it online or drive at least an hour each way.


----------



## airbornemike (Jun 30, 2014)

I love these jet Jon builds, I want to cut a hole in my hull so bad :evil: some one needs to start producing one, I wonder why builders have not yet?


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356033#p356033 said:


> He Reigns » 16 Jun 2014, 18:59[/url]"]This video shows a flat out run, you can see some small chop in water. That size did not affect the boat, later we hit bigger chop and got a little cavitation. You can also hear the cavitation in the corners. The spoon needs some work. Now I know she runs alright I plan to build front and rear decks and fiberglass the rear part of bottom. She still takes on 2 to 3 gallons a hour.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrKCsxlJQAc


----------



## He Reigns (May 17, 2015)

Still around, I did not have my boat since last July. Got her back last month. She is still rough around the edges but runs alright and it catches fish. This is the first part of a run up a local river to a diversion dam, Definitely skinny water!!! She got a couple more dents in the bottom. Few boats have made the whole run and my graduating son wanted to try. I will post the second part later.

https://youtu.be/LSbNNdlXp98


----------



## bnt5 (May 17, 2015)

Welcome Back! Glad to hear the jetjon is still around. Mine is still running strong as well and is fun as heck, I am planning on another build this winter much to my wife's dismay. I hear you about dents, mine has two good ones in the bottom, not from running the boat surprisingly but from floating down the rapids while fishing. Keep us posted on progress.


----------

